# Gaming computer



## devlinrobin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi I am looking to get a new gaming Pc. I have looked at Gear me up's online website and am wondering if their prices are good. Otherwise where is the best place to get pc parts and help putting it all together?
I don't really know much about putting a computer together and a friend picked out the parts...
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

